# Digimon Species Personality Quiz



## Celestial Blade (Sep 7, 2008)

Answer these four questions, and I will tell you which Species (out of Dragon, Beast/Animal, Insect/Plant, Holy, Aquatic, Machine/Mutant, Bird, or Dark) you would be if you were a Digimon.

1. Pick a color

Red
Brown
Green
Pink
Blue
Gray
White
Black

2. Pick a group of two Rookie-Level Digimon that you like best

Agumon, Dracomon
Gaomon,  Armadillomon
Tentomon, Palmon
Renamon, Tapirmon
Gomamon, Otamamon
Gotsumon, Hagurumon
Falcomon, Biyomon
DemiDevimon, Goburimon

3. What would be your weak element out of the following

Fire
Earth
Thunder
Light
Water
Steel
Wind
Darkness


4. Which of the following words sounds best to you

Snake
Rock
Jolt
Beam
Ice
Gear
Blow
Bad


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 7, 2008)

Gray
Demidevimon, Goburimon
Steel
Gear

 I could probably tell I would be a Dark or Machine digimon (your quiz isn't that hard to figure out), but let's just see if I am right.


----------



## Rayquaza (Sep 7, 2008)

1. Pick a color
Blue

2. Pick a group of two Rookie-Level Digimon that you like best *But I don't know my Digimon! D: *
Falcomon, Biyomon

3. What would be your weak element out of the following
Fire

4. Which of the following words sounds best to you
Ice


----------



## S. E. (Sep 7, 2008)

Blue
Renamon, Tapirmon (Not just because of Renamon. I think Tapirmon's cute. :<)
Fire
Ice


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 7, 2008)

1.) Red.

2.) Gaomon, Renamon.

3.) Fire.

4.) Jolt.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 7, 2008)

1: Blue.
2: I only know about three of these, but I'll go for Armadillomon and Gaomon.
3:Weak? Darkness. Evil is nasty =[
4: Iccceeee.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 7, 2008)

1: um sorry you forgot the best color ever: orange.
2: based solely on the names, "DemiDevimon, Goburimon"
3: huh? steel, I guess.
4: snake

EDIT: wait wtf this is the most see-through quiz ever. SORRY. TRY AGAIN.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 7, 2008)

Green
Gaomon, Armadillomon
Steel
Gear


----------



## Flareth (Sep 7, 2008)

1. Pick a color

Green


2. Pick a group of two Rookie-Level Digimon that you like best

Agumon, Dracomon (I've only seen the movie....and maybe an episode or two)


3. What would be your weak element out of the following

Fire



4. Which of the following words sounds best to you


Ice


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 9, 2008)

1. Pick a color
Gray

2. Pick a group of two Rookie-Level Digimon that you like best
Agumon, Dracomon

3. What would be your weak element out of the following
Water

4. Which of the following words sounds best to you
Jolt


:D


----------



## Renteura (Sep 9, 2008)

1. Pick a color

White

2. Pick a group of two Rookie-Level Digimon that you like best

Gaomon, Armadillomon

3. What would be your weak element out of the following

Earth

4. Which of the following words sounds best to you

Gear


----------

